# Isle of Wight hard water



## Betapak (Jul 25, 2013)

Had a quick search but couldn't see any similar threads. Thought i would put some pictures up of the hard water and limescale we have to deal with on the Isle of Wight.









Has anyone else got any experiences with bad limescale build up?


----------



## glevum (Apr 4, 2013)

That is some serious scale build up there. I thought Severn Trent was bad


----------



## glevum (Apr 4, 2013)

Welcome to CFUK by the way!


----------



## Betapak (Jul 25, 2013)

Thanks for the welcome. It certainly keeps us busy and we have a cupboard full of descaler at all times


----------



## glevum (Apr 4, 2013)

When the water is that hard i suppose Brita cartridges dont help much or do they?


----------



## Betapak (Jul 25, 2013)

They do help but the frequency of replacement is very short so it becomes quite costly.


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

What machine is that?


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

glevum said:


> When the water is that hard i suppose Brita cartridges dont help much or do they?


 I'd guess a miners pick and lamp would help more, or you could watch the Mythbusters episode where they test ways to remove left over concrete from concrete mixer trucks !!!


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Time for reverse osmosis


----------



## Betapak (Jul 25, 2013)

Glenn said:


> What machine is that?


Its actually two machines, I cant remember the top left tank but the other three are from a wall mounted Zip hydroboil water boiler. We had quite a large amount from a gaggia gd compact last week, I will try and find the pictures.



Charliej said:


> I'd guess a miners pick and lamp would help more, or you could watch the Mythbusters episode where they test ways to remove left over concrete from concrete mixer trucks !!!


Some of this stuff is seriously hard, I envy nice sand like scale!



garydyke1 said:


> Time for reverse osmosis


Thats not something that could be plumbed inline though is it Gary?


----------



## Betapak (Jul 25, 2013)

This is two photos from the element failure Gaggia GD compact we carried out work on.


----------

